# FreeBSD as an artistic medium



## sossego (Jun 20, 2015)

It is possible to combine multimedia technology with mixed media art for a new and different approach.

1. Try using the animation programs along with the sound for a background and place sculpture in front of it.  Rearrange the different items together.

2. Creating a children's book. 
Different ports can be installed from the graphics collection. Work along with others.

 This has been edited for reason an action has been corrected. Thank you so much for doing that.


----------

